# a router jig for a louvered door



## garrobo59 (Nov 3, 2008)

I am a cabinet maker an looking for any good idea on how to build a louvered router jig I am building four louvered doors for my house thanks garrobo59


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi garrobo59

Norm A. (of the NYWS) made a neat jig just for that job,,

http://www.newyankee.com/getproduct.php?0101

" Part two includes a jig which accurately guides a plunge router for making adjustable shelf pin holes, an ingenuous jig for mortising louvered doors and shutters, a circle cutting jig for a router, a hinge mortising jig, and a simple device for making box joints."

Plus this one, with luck you can fine it playing on the The Woodworking Channel

http://www.routerworkshop.com/s1400.html
1411. Window Shutter
Rick shows you how to make angle louvers for a shutter with the router and a mitre gauge on the Router Workshop

http://www.thewoodworkingchannel.com/

============

=========


garrobo59 said:


> I am a cabinet maker an looking for any good idea on how to build a louvered router jig I am building four louvered doors for my house thanks garrobo59


----------



## wnagle (Oct 13, 2008)

Fixed Louvers or adjustable?


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi 

If you watch this video, you may get some ideas from Norm.

The louvre jig is about 5-8 mins into the video

http://6.cn/watch/783327.html

this is to make fixed louvered doors

James


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

If you want fixed louvers, the Leigh FMT with the louver template option will cut the angled grooves, both left and right and do it perfectly. 

CharleyL


----------



## michaelodunk (Jan 23, 2009)

*Shutter Jig*

A fixed louver jig is available at.

look up puritancnc or a shutter jig

this is the only one I have seen on the net.

Mike


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Or you can buy a router bit that you can use on your router table.

Louver Router Bit - Rockler Woodworking Tools

see video on the same web page ,how to use the bit
==========


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

bobj3 said:


> Or you can buy a router bit that you can use on your router table.
> 
> Louver Router Bit - Rockler Woodworking Tools
> 
> ...


There's one for George !

Cheers

Peter


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Here is one for you from an old edition of Routing magazine.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## gav (Oct 12, 2009)

Hey Peter, did you notice that the article was written by Bill Gates ! Before his computing days no doubt.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

I have the NYW dvd specified by BJ.

It is very informative.

If you want to make fixed louvres, buy the DVD.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Peter

Yes, that would be a good one for George to put in stock I'm almost sure he can cut the price by 66% if not more, I just got a new router bit from him for Miter door frames for 20.oo and almost every one else wanted 98.oo bucks for the same bit..  and it is one of the taller bits 4 1/2" long.


http://cgi.ebay.com/1-PC-1-2-SH-Doo...474878201?pt=Routers_Bits&hash=item20b4f488f9

http://www.routerforums.com/table-mounted-routing/23364-mitered-raised-panel-doors.html

=======



istracpsboss said:


> There's one for George !
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Peter


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi 

Old post but Rockler has a new jig out just for that type of job(s) sometimes it's best to just buy one. 

2-1/2'' Louver Template Set for Shutter System - Rockler Woodworking Tools

1-1/4'' Fixed Louver Template Set for Shutter System - Rockler Woodworking Tools

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SXhGW40GUbI&feature=player_embedded#!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vExJQ700Rks&feature=player_embedded#!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vGVlkG4hOk0&feature=player_embedded


http://www.rockler.com/tech/18012012100224-49470-Shutter-Jig-Inst.pdf
http://www.rockler.com/tech/18012012095923-44342-Shutter-Jig-Inst.pdf

http://www.rockler.com/tech/Shutter-Corrections.pdf
http://www.rockler.com/tech/Shutter-Corrections.pdf

http://www.rockler.com/tech/62984-3008.pdf

==


----------



## pamack (Mar 23, 2009)

*Leigh FMT has a special louver guide*

If you have a Leigh FMT jig, then they have a louver guide accessory to create mortises for louvered panels with 1/4"x1-1/4" louvers at 45 degrees. $55

See leighjigs dot com and search for fmt_specialjoints.php


...Patrick


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Pat


That's very nice but you must have the very high price FM jig to use it..  with the Rockler setup you get it all for 50.oo bucks in one kit.

Leigh Industries - Joining Tradition With Today

==



mackinlay said:


> If you have a Leigh FMT jig, then they have a louver guide accessory to create mortises for louvered panels with 1/4"x1-1/4" louvers at 45 degrees. $55
> 
> See leighjigs dot com and search for fmt_specialjoints.php
> 
> ...


----------

